# Stolen Omega Seamaster Bond Quartz



## Broker

I sold this watch on Ebay and shipped to Canada. After 1 month, it hasn't shown up. Likely stolen in transit. Serial number is 57718560. Contact me if you have any info. It is the full size model.

Todd


----------



## Broker

Bump just in case.


----------



## Broker

UPDATE:

Watch apparently after 1 1/2 years, made it to the buyer. I haven't been contacted by him to let me know he got it. I'm pretty mad. :-|


----------



## sergiuro

Wow that is a nice watch, the feeling of it being stolen must stink :-s


----------



## ikkoku

so the postman decided that he was bored and needed another watch after wearing the bond for a year and a half? :-d

glad it turned up. too bad it was a year and half later. how do you go about settling something like this?


----------



## YOHOHO

wow...that's quite an experience....


----------



## Broker

ikkoku said:


> so the postman decided that he was bored and needed another watch after wearing the bond for a year and a half? :-d
> 
> glad it turned up. too bad it was a year and half later. how do you go about settling something like this?


Apparently you don't settle it. I found out the watch is in Poland today. It isn't with the buyer.


----------



## sergiuro

Broker said:


> Apparently you don't settle it. I found out the watch is in Poland today. It isn't with the buyer.


Did you get the money for it


----------



## Broker

sergiuro said:


> Did you get the money for it


No. My only recourse is through the USPS who seem to be completely unwilling to pay out on the insurance that they sold me.


----------



## webvan

Quite amazing, how did you find out it was in Poland ? Someone gave it for service over there ?


----------



## Broker

webvan said:


> Quite amazing, how did you find out it was in Poland ? Someone gave it for service over there ?


USPS tracking. In 2 years it hasn't been anywhere. Now it's in Poland.


----------



## brewtown

isnt the pourpose of insurance to pay when said service loses the parcel? wtf mate?

I'd be contacting my lawyer


----------



## deepcdvr

:-s Yeah... I thought that was what insurance was for. I've paid hundreds of dollars in the last few years for insurance through USPS. Is it just a waste of money? Has anyone here ever collected? :thanks


----------



## blairtolar

Interesting question as I too pay for the insurance. Please keep us posted regarding their reason for not paying. Hate this for you and hopefully it can be rectified at least by refunding your money. Bummer.


----------



## msp1518

My understanding is it is next to impossible to receive your money from the Post Office. I hear this a lot, but of course, as it is the government, nothing can be done about it.


----------



## Broker

Update:

After receiving the "DENIAL" for my final appeal, I brought it to my postmaster who made a call to the head of the international division of USPS. Postmaster called me to tell me that they are going to send me a check. I also got confirmation from 2 clerks that they have personally seen the paperwork that I am hopeful will be accompanied by a check any day now. 

Time of completion for USPS: 2 years 2 months.


----------



## JAD3703

Merde! That is freaking brutal, Broker! It's nice to hear that it may be getting resolved in the near future, though. Having said that, two plus years is obscene and someone should be strung up for that. No doubt a bureaucratic response vice actual customer-service based investigation and action.

James


----------



## falcon4311

That's a very long time to wait for them to figure out that they screwed up. How they could ship a watch to Poland that was intended for Canada is plain bizarre. But it sure is nice to see that you are getting your money back Todd. :-!


----------



## 2manywatchez

Unfortunately, denials are part of the insurance business model. Think about it: there's no incentive to pay. If you deny every claim first time out, some percentage of those claiming will go away. Even if it's 5%, it pays to deny because not paying is pure profit. If another 10% drop on the second denial, then that's just more profit. And so on.

Ultimately, it's "squeeky wheel gets the grease". Go on you for being squeeky!


----------



## Jon Kenney

Any update on this farce Broker?


----------

